# Latelly i uncover a work i made of dark noise metal stoner band from the 1990 alone



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The name of the band is *bloodmoney 666 *dont ask me why i called it that way, it was out of the blue,it's essentially inspired by A.N.P and old zeni geva(the afforeded mention first band is k.k null first band, and i would listen to a lot of Gore while a youth back in the 1990, there is event some Earth and Merzbow toss in as primal influence, so you can bet it's heavy in the red and muddy , noisy has dante's inferno, musical chaos theory. 
the album onn my page just search key words bloodmoney 666 *rusty knife 1,2 or 3,* there on the web, my perpose back than was to make music louder than early swans ... and i think i succeded , but i would not call it very melodic or musical it's instrumental noise-metal prog stoner brutal skrunk,.IT'S ON BANDCAMP YE! eureka at llast. it sutch a lovely racket...

This documentent the 1990'' era quite well, and i give yahj a masochistic massage in the ears to be listen at maximun volume...You will find bloodmoney 666 in Hexen page smoke & fire album in home of course,...

My own version of sludge purist too in there... take care folks :tiphat:


----------

